
Show HN: Text Analysis API Demo - tittorusso
https://www.summarizebot.com/text_api_demo.html
======
person_was_here
Eh, the sentiment analysis doesn't work too well. I tested out, "This is
excellent!" and it gave a neutral comment. Also, it looks like your sentiment
analysis is case neutral and is insensitive to exclamation marks.

~~~
thunfischbrot
According to the sentiment analysis, your comment is _positive_.

